# Comctl32.dll - Constant Errors



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm starting to see this problem all of the sudden in many Windows98/Se machines... never before have I seen this problem until now.

It's Comctl32.dll crashing explorer upon boot up of a systerm.

Either there is no way out, in which the machine boots up in a crashed state (completely useless) or that after 2-3 reboots, Windows is able to boot completely.

It is apparently some imporant file that controls POP-UP options (ie: "do you want to continure" Yes / No / Cancel ) in which MS$ stupidly allows to be MODIFIED!

What is causing this on so many machine? Is it an M$ update? Did they screw something up or added a bug on purpose push people to move to WindowsXP?


Until 3 weeks ago, I never heard of this file. Now I've seen this error on 6 computers.

Any fixes?


----------



## Nick Scott (Dec 11, 2001)

A problem on one machine, that seems to propagate itself to other machines all producing the same error message?

Sounds suspiciously like a virus to me.

I can't imagine MS deliberately damaging their own product to get people to upgrade. There are a lot of very technical people out there who could spot that kind of thing, and can you imagine the size of Class Action that would follow? Not to mention the bad publicity.

Its entirely possible that there is a bug in a Windows Update or something similar that you may have downloaded, but it would only be causing a problem if you had done the same update on all machines. Have you done anything like that recently? It could even be a bug in a new program that you have recently installed on these machines.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Something has been installed that changed the comctl32.dll. There are several versions of this dll out and here is MS way of fixing it. When you find the version that works for your machines you can copy it to a disk or server and just copy it to the machine.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

I believe just installing a new version of IE will change the comctl32.dll file...

I've TRIED an original version... It hasn't helped.

It's is STILL VERY VERY SLOPPY (typical) of M$ and any software company to change SYSTEM FILES. In other REAL Operating Systems - they are OFF LIMITS! If someone needed a custom library - they made their own or used someone elses.

These errors are getting so old...

I'll try it again. cybertech.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This is pretty cool and if you click on "More Info" it will give you the path on where to get it. I hope this does not add to your frustration. BTW do you have more than one of these on the system?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

anyone know which version is Original comctl32.dll?

And why its constantly causing crashing upon boot up with Windows98se?

IE 5.5

I've just rebuilt another computer - and its this stupid error again!

never EVER seen this stupid thing.

I believe Im using the IE5.5 version... I will attempt to load the orginal 98se version - but M$ isn't clear on which one that is...


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

If you want to know more about the dll, go to the Microsoft DLL Help database


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Been there.... and in what way does it HELP?

Its a list of version numbers (26 of them) and what they came with.

When I do an ABOUT on my system about the file, its too generic for the list (5.81). Only thing it shows me is how stupid M$ is to modify a system file on the fly.

ie: (purely rough example)

Install programs A~C, uses version 5.0.
Install Program D, uses version 5.11
Install Program E, uses version 5.10 which replaces 5.11.

What I need (I cant be the only one in the world with this issue) is a cause and solution to the problem. Why and where is the conflict that causes the computer to become USELESS.

The computer in question is no longer bootable. Fresh install and everything and now its dead. Never since WIndows98 have I EVER seen these problems.

I guess its a problem of using UPDATED software. When I look at the IE5.5 Service PAK 2 only, it comes with 2 versions and 2 copies each!?! What moron came up with that? (oh yeah M$).
Not only is the DLL file called the SAME version -5.81.4807.2300-, there are 2 DIFFERENT FILE SIZES - meaning 2 DIFFERENT VERSIONS!

I have the "latest" on my machine. IE5.5 SP2. 568,616 bytes (while there is a 553,232) version with same ID version number.

My machine will sometimes (1 out of 4 reboots) not make it due to this stupid comctl32 error. The machine I'm trying to get working has a crash rate of 90+%. Since its rather difficult to get into Windows (other than safe mode) its makes it a bit hard to fix it.

I've check in DOS mode on the other PC (A big reason why ME is bad bad) and it has the "latest" version like on this PC. I noticed that Norton Utilities 2002 has renamed the ORIGINAL Win98SE version with a .NU6 on it. Meaning that NU2002 has revised its own version.

I'm going to try and rename the DLLs to make the ORIGINAL DLL the default. Which I just did. Upon reboot - the system has crashed with this (insert anger text) COMCTL32.DLL error!

What in the world is with this?

From what I can tell from the M$ site - there is NO listing of Norton having a legit "revised" version, they they seem to have their own.

So here is what I see as the main conflict:

- IE 5.5 SP2
- Norton Utilities and or firewall 2002
- Office2000

No other software I have on the machine remotely has anything to do with the idiotic DLL.

I've been checking on the Symantec site (now) - and they seem to have problems with this since Norton System works 2.0 (Win98/win95) - their solution is to rename the back up files to .dll until it works (uh including the OCX file which is not a DLL).

If the COMCTL32.DLL is not that important to Norton, they WHY CHANGE IT?

Renaming files and using the original WIn98 file does not work.

Something has got to go I guess.

Here is the list of MOST software installed if it helps, especially ones that are used during boot up.

Windows98se
Office2000
IE5.5 SP2 (before Office2000)
Netmeeting 2.11

Norton Utilities 2002
Norton Firewall 2003
AdAware 5.8
Pop Up Stopper 2.8 (makes no difference if off or on)
TweakUI 2000
NetMedic 2.x version

ACDSEE 3.1
QuickTime 5.1 (removed from startup)
MediaPlayer 7.1 (removed from startup)
Real Player 8.0 (removed from startup)

(removed from startup) = That NO code of the program is used during boot up.

Under MSConfig, the following programs are started up:

systray
LoadPowerProfile
NAV AGent
iamapp
TweakUI
em_exec (LOgitech Mouse)
Pop Up Stopper
Load Power Profile (twice?)
Scriptblocking
TweakUI - Logon
nisserv
net.Medic


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by compilerxp:_
> *Been there.... and in what way does it HELP?
> 
> *


It helps to answer your question: "what's the original version of the dll".

I went there, and was able to find out in 8 seconds that for IE 5.5 it's 5.81.4134.600

You might try restoring the dll from your Internet Explorer cabs, as it's an updated dll.

If no joy, rename it, and restore the one from the Windows CD-ROM to see whether there's a change.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I would like to see the exact text of the error messages please.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

This is a little over my head, but perhaps the porblem is the Comctl32.dll needs to be updated to the latest version so that the new programs/updates will work. Try THIS thread to see it it sheds any light on the subject. Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

There is NO CHANGE of the situation.

I've renamed and used the Original Win98se DLL file.

I've even reverted back to IE5.0. So neither the Original or LATEST DLL file is working. This is also semi random. Make a change to the system - it boots fine 1-3 times. Then on the next dead.

Exact ERROR (Crashes during the Windows LOG-IN Window)

Error Window: This program has performaed an illeagal operation and will be shut down. (blah blah call your vender)

The Details says:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in module COMCTL32.DLL at 018f:bfb7e7dl.
Registers: ~

I've not typed in the registers and the Stack Dump... unless you think it'll help. I have about 4x3 of registers and 3x4 of stacks.


I've also disabled POP-UP STOPPER from booting up... No luck.

What next?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

First, it would be useful to repair Internet Explorer (Control Panel - Software Add/Remove > MS Internet Explorer > remove > repair IE)

It'll complain that it can't be repaired because Comctl32.dll is the wrong version, so before running IE you first need to restore the dll from the Internet Explorer cabs again.

Then download StartLog.com from this site: http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Only_IE.html

Doubleclick it, and it will generate a text file on your desktop that will list all the applications that start in the many places when you start Windows.

We don't need to see StubPath.txt, just Startup.Log

Just go to 'Edit/select all', copy it, and let us have a look, please.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This error happens when there is a problem with Internet Explorer. Did you do an upgrade of your ISP Software? Any clues.

Why if you are replacing this file does the problem persist. I do not know, Have you done an up to date and thorough Virus Scan? 
You say you never saw this before 3 weeks ago. What happened then? This is happening on various computers. Are they networked? there has to be something in common for this to be happening on all these computers.

QUOTE:
Exact ERROR (Crashes during the Windows LOG-IN Window)

Error Window: This program has performaed an illeagal operation and will be shut down. (blah blah call your vender)

Is that the exact error for the beginning? Please. Quotes, not blah.......

If it is happeneing during log-in that might provide a clue.

System specs and startup information is important.

Please go to this link and download Startup Log. Unzip it, run it. It will produce a text file. Please copy and paste the contents into a post here:
http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html

You said "Make a change to the system" and it's fine for 1-3 boots, then this happens again?

What change?

From Microsoft:
Diamond InControl Tools and Diamond Monster Fusion Drivers can also replace the Comctl32.dll file.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Okay...

note: the log was made DURING a SAFEMODE boot.... cannot boot in normal mode... but since its random, will try and save another log file. Let me know if it makes a difference.

---------- C:\WINDOWS\desktop\StartUp.Log

Start-Ups checked at 05-13-2002 2:32:21.13p 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

StartUp Log for Windows 95/98 - Freeware by rmbox 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

Comments:

This is a log of all the programs on your computer that 
are starting automatically every time you start Windows. 
Using this log can be a quick way to spot trojans.

StartUp Log (version 1.56) - Release Date 3/11/2002

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

StartUp Log Index

1. HKLM Run 
2. HKCU Run 
3. HKLM RunOnce 
4. HKCU RunOnce 
5. HKLM RunServices 
6. HKLM RunServicesOnce 
7. WIN.INI file 
8. SYSTEM.INI file 
9. AUTOEXEC.BAT file 
10. StartUp folder 
11. All Users StartUp 
12. Misc. StartUp Configurations

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

The following is a list of your current Start-Ups 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

1. HKLM Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"NAV Agent"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\NORTON~1\\NORTON~1\\NAVAPW32.EXE"
"iamapp"="C:\\Program Files\\Norton SystemWorks\\Norton Personal Firewall\\IAMAPP.EXE"
"Tweak UI"="RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp"
"EM_EXEC"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\LOGITECH\\MOUSEW~1\\SYSTEM\\EM_EXEC.EXE"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MSFS]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\MAPI]
"NoChange"="1"
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents\IMAIL]
"Installed"="1"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

2. HKCU Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

3. HKLM RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

4. HKCU RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

5. HKLM RunServices - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
"ScriptBlocking"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\Script Blocking\\SBServ.exe\" -reg"
"Tweak UI"="RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon"
"nisserv"="C:\\Program Files\\Norton SystemWorks\\Norton Personal Firewall\\NISSERV.EXE"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

6. HKLM RunServicesOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

7. WIN.INI File - (c:\windows\win.ini)

Your win.ini run/load lines should look like run= and load= exclusively. 
There should be nothing to the right of the equal signs.

These are the run and load lines in your WIN.INI file

run=

load=

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

8. SYSTEM.INI File - (c:\windows\system.ini)

Your system.ini shell line should look like shell=Explorer.exe exclusively. 
You should only see Explorer.exe following the equal sign.

This is the shell line in your SYSTEM.INI file

shell=Explorer.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

9. AUTOEXEC.BAT File - (c:\autoexec.bat)

(Some trojans have been known to start from this file)

These are your program startups and set paths in your autoexec.bat file

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

10. StartUp Folder - (c:\windows\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

11. All Users Folder - (c:\windows\all users\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your All Users StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

12. Miscellaneous StartUp Configurations

-============================- 
Registry StartUp Directories 
-============================-

Should show the Start Menu StartUp and All Users StartUp directories

.....................................................................

[1] HKCU - Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders

"Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[2] HKCU - User Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

[3] HKLM - Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Folders

"Common Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[4] HKLM - User Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

-=======================- 
Registry Shell Spawning 
-=======================-

Open Commands for Executable File Types

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.exe file - RegPath = HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.com file - RegPath = HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" /S"
(.scr file - RegPath = HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.bat file - RegPath = HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.pif file - RegPath = HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command)

@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTA.EXE \"%1\" %*"
(.hta file - RegPath = HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command)

-=========================- 
HKLM RunOnceEx - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

-=========================- 
HKU (.Default) Run - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

-==============================- 
HKU (.Default) RunOnce - Registry 
-==============================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

-================================- 
StubPaths - Registry (Partial Listing) 
-================================-

(Please see the StubPath.txt on your desktop for complete listing)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components

"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\IE4UINIT.EXE"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\msnmgsr1.exe"
"StubPath"=""
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\COMMAND\\sulfnbk.exe /L"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\verisignpub1.crl"
"StubPath"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"StubPath"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Outlook Express\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /uninstall"

-=================- 
WININIT.BAK File - (c:\windows\wininit.bak) 
(name) (type) (size)(modified)(time) 
wininit bak 2,313 05-13-02 1:38p
-=================-

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSLS31.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHD401LC.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOC401.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RSABASE.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINTRUST.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SOFTPUB.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CRYPT32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSOSS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGUTIL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\JSCRIPT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTMLED.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\SETUP\IE4.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\SETUP\MSSETUP.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\SETUP\SETUP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK001.TMP
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\W2K\EXPINST.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK012.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RSABASE.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK021.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINTRUST.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK035.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SOFTPUB.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK036.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CRYPT32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK040.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSOSS.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK041.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK047.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\JSCRIPT.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK048.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK050.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK052.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK053.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTMLED.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK054.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK055.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMGUTIL.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK059.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSLS31.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK065.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK072.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK074.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK075.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK076.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHD401LC.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK079.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOC401.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IEBAK080.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SHELLI~1
-=====================- 
Screen Saver Settings (Possible system.ini start-up) 
-=====================-

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- Supplemental Environment Information -

TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
windir=C:\WINDOWS

File - c:\windows\Wininit.bak 
File - c:\windows\deletefi.ini

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- End -


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Now it only boots to Safe Mode? When did this happen? 
That is the kind of information we need. Please, if there is anything else, post it.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mosaic1:_
> *This error happens when there is a problem with Internet Explorer. Did you do an upgrade of your ISP Software? Any clues.
> *


no ISP software. (Never on my machines) - straight nic to hub.



> *
> Why if you are replacing this file does the problem persist. I do not know, Have you done an up to date and thorough Virus Scan?
> *


Everything is UP TO DATE. new system re-stall, my friend's computer DIED a last week. So its a very clean install.



> *
> You say you never saw this before 3 weeks ago. What happened then? This is happening on various computers. Are they networked? there has to be something in common for this to be happening on all these computers.
> *


I've seen this on clients computers and my computers. Such as installing a printer (which turns up hits when searching) caused one machine to deepsix.

The new machine, is not running any software off the network. Its plugged in to download the latest updates.



> *
> 
> QUOTE:
> Exact ERROR (Crashes during the Windows LOG-IN Window)
> ...


"Contact your vendor for support." standard message.



> *
> 
> If it is happeneing during log-in that might provide a clue.
> 
> ...


Yep... I'll try to knock off TweakUI - but it sure is handy. it was working fine to begin with... 

MSI Mobo KT333 Ultra with AMD Duron 1.0Ghz Retail
128mb DDR RAM
ATI Rage 128Pro
Onboard Audio
Netgear 310 NIC
HD, CDRW, FLoppy, chassis with 300watt PS (good one).
PS2 IBM keyboard (standard) and PS2 Logitech mouse.



> *
> 
> You said "Make a change to the system" and it's fine for 1-3 boots, then this happens again?
> 
> ...


Like telling the system to NOT run POP-UP STOPPER. Nothing drastic.

I just disabled TweakUI from auto-log in. At the LOG-IN screen - the system HANGED for about a minure before able to continue on. Boot 1 = made it (took about 2 minutes)
Boot 2 = clicked OKAY at log on prompt (loaded in 20~25 secs)
Boot 3 = (3+ min hang) then into windows.
Boot 4 = 30 seconds
Boot 5 = (hanging at log-on for 2+ minutes before I could click OK)

So perhaps its been TweakUI2000 (perhaps I Need a NEW version of TweakUI2000 which mine which was released when ME came out)


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mosaic1:_
> *Now it only boots to Safe Mode? When did this happen?
> That is the kind of information we need. Please, if there is anything else, post it. *


When COMCTL32.DLL causes explorer to crash upon boot up, the system is dead. Only a background desktop and a pointer. Nothing running. Only thing that can be done is a reboot.

At this stage, there is only safemode and command mode.

update: I've just Downloaded the latest (2years old) version of TweakUI 1.33 (mine was 1.32)... I'll see if that helps.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

So in fact, you are seeing several computers with this error. But these computers are not related in any way.

I would say you should then stop. Troubleshoot each computer.
Let's not mix and match. You say these computers have nothing in common but the problem. And is it the same problem? Or is it?

You can run this startup Troubleshooter.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=32831

You say your friend's computer died last week. What happened there?
If you are going to post, you will need to keep each of these computers seperate or you will get nowhere. If you notice similarities or a pattern, great.

EDIT: TweakUI is not going to help you here.
You posted while I typed. If you want to troubleshoot one computer at a time, perhaps you should start a new Thread here. Give the details of this particular computer. What exactly the history is and where you are now. That's my opinion. This thread is long and confusing.

The Blank Desktop would point to an Internet Explorer Problem. But you can get into Safe Mode.

Try this:
Reboot to the command prompt and type

scanreg /fix
Press enter

Which version of Internet Explorer is installed on this computer now?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

1 - the link says: Windows Installer Redistributable

2 - while the issue I have seen on all these machines are not related - I am talking about 1 specific computer today. As far as Im concerned, resolving this one should explain the others.

My friend's computer died last week due to hardware failure. So he got an unplanned upgrade. (ide controller) K62-400Mhz/64mb > AMD 1ghz/128mb. Because of the serve hardware change and that his system was messy. It was a good idea to just start from scratch. 

Update: I've updated TweakUI to version1.33. Reboots looks good so far. Still HANGS at the log-on prompt on every other boot for about 2 minutes. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Is this a multi user computer? Or could you lose the Login box to see what happens?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

I have not found the cause (exactly) but I think I've at least found the solution... I've got less hair now!

While I didn install a newer version of TweakUI and it seemed to make a difference, the comctl32.ddl error still would come up eventually.

Disabling the AUTO-LOGON feature of TWEAKUI seems to have kept any more errors to come up.

What causes this problem... I guess something new in IE5.5 and other software combo with TweakUI is the main reason for this.


----------



## gundruml62 (May 4, 2003)

i too have been getting an error invalid page fault module comctl32.dll at 167:bfb83ebo. I thought it occurred just after some update from ms. unfortunately at the same time my kids had downloaded some cheap programs they bought. i dont know which has caused my problems. did the cheap programs overwrite some files? the error presents itself on my computer when i try to open files it will close explorer and return it to my desktop. it also shuts off the icons on my start bar. Could this be a bad hard drive? because i cannot do a defrag or scandisk as they restart too many times saying the drives contents changed. I ran power scan on the computer and some high priority problems it says are missing dll/occx/com classes, missing shared files and invalid application paths. how can i fix this???


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Try using IE 5.5... if youre using 6... I think that was one solution...

its been a while


----------



## Roger100 (Feb 8, 2002)

I am also seeing this error now-usually after my computer has been switched on for several hours. I tried using System File Checker after I had rebooted but no error was found. I replaced the file in accordance with MS knowledge base and I had 4 trouble free days and then the error message re-appeared. I recently downloaded a beta spam filter programe. I wonder if this is causing the problem.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Could be... also, I found the problem to happen a lot with an early version of IE6 and Windows98.


----------



## PatrickC (Nov 26, 2005)

This thread helped me. I am using an early version of IE6 and Win98se. After I removed TweakUI, the page fault errors quit popping up at the time of log in at the boot.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

"I can't imagine MS deliberately damaging their own product to get people to upgrade. " 
Were talking about MS, and Win98 right?

"There are a lot of very technical people out there who could spot that kind of thing, and can you imagine the size of Class Action that would follow? Not to mention the bad publicity." MS has never been sued, have they? Bad publicity? I guess Gates left the company eh?  j/k mate.. 

"Comctl32.dll" is an IE file, Are you using any OLD files for updating, old disks and how come your still using IE 5.x ? I guess ginny pig a system, obtain some clean 98 cabs, copy them to the drive, run all the 9x updates. vb6 service packs, the newer MSi installer updates, maybe try the .net updates? Ok, some of these will not matter but at least it will test the system and updating. Stray from any of the un-needed updates such media player etc for a few days or so and see what happens. 

What are you using for current hardware drivers? Worry about getting the NiC working for now and forget about any other drivers except a current vid driver i suppose 

Also, Do you use any registry or file customization tweaks? Run defrag or scand disk in safe mode only? 

If you have not tried yet, attempt to bypass the starting of any programs not need by windows using msconfig. If your not sure post a HJT startup list here for some help.

Keep Us Posted!

- Z


----------



## luzmic (Nov 18, 2005)

I had the same problem as compilerxp, and maybe I found the solution (thanks to this forum and to compilerxp himself).

First of all (for those who are looking for some help through google  ), my problem was:

After installing Skype on a pc running under windows 98 se + internet explorer 5.5 SP2, I began to get into the followiong error during windows startup: "EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in module COMCTL32.DLL in 0167:bfb7e7dl" and "MSGSRV caused an invalid page fault in module SHELL32.DLL in 0167:7fcb708d". After those two errors all I got was an empty desktop and all I colud do was to shut down via task manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL). This startup error occured about three times out of five, and it seemed to be completely random (I couldn't find any connection with any action I performed before or after). Sometimes windows started fine, and sometimes it didn't. The only clue was that this error occurred - when it did - immediately after Tweak UI autologon.

After reading compilerxp's post, I guessed that there could be some connection between my startup problems and Tweak UI autologon. So I tried to delay the autologon function using this script:

Option Explicit
Wscript.Sleep 5000
Dim Shell: Set Shell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
Shell.Run "RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon"

(to know how to use it see on url you can find by looking for "Windows 98 AutoLogon does not work reliably with TweakUI 1.33" on google. Sorry but I'm not allowed to post urls. thank you Christian d'Heureuse)

As it seems it worked fine and until now (three weeks later) I didn't have problems anymore.

I think that the explanation could be this: as windows startup loads entries in "run" and "runservices" registry directories asynchronously, sometimes (and randomly) it happens that the autologon feature conflicts with some other task, and sometimes (and randomly) everithing works fine. By delaying the autologon you put it "out of reach" of the other tasks.

Hope this will help somebody (as it helped me)  

Luzmic


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

"Scriptblocking
TweakUI - Logon
nisserv"
net.Medic"

Luzmic could be onto something 

CompilerXp, Do you need TweakUI for anything specific? If you search around you can find the manual tweaks on how to edit registry or other for what you require and toss TweakUI to the way side. TweakUI loves to create issues from time to time. I've used it once and saw no benefit outside of using additonal resources and tossed it 

GL! K.U.P!

- Z


----------

